# Cruising Kids Online Resources?



## taylorsailors (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi,

We are planning to move aboard and cruise this summer (2012). Our 9 and 11 year olds are learning about what it will be like to live aboard as a kid and what other kids do on a sailboat and asked me to post this question for them:

'Are There any Social Networking Sites for kids (our age) who are sailing?'

Thanks!
--Kevin and Jen


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

You might want to look into geocaching. Sort of social media meets real world exploring.
http://www.geocaching.com/


----------

